# i do art



## peridotpixels (Nov 8, 2015)

most of the stuff i draw is steven universe related

some matching ruby and sapphire icons i did for a friend:










aand a steven:






i have a lot of peridot doodles that i could dig through to find more too


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 8, 2015)

your art is a much cute. very indeed!


----------



## peridotpixels (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 10, 2015)

I _looove_ these! I really wanna see your Peridots now. <333


----------

